# dishnetwork code for olevia 42"



## ctech 13467 (Jun 7, 2008)

I a dishnetwork remote code that will work on a olevia 42" Thanks for your help:coffee


----------



## dms (Feb 6, 2007)

needed here too !! the 2 olevia codes on the internet do not work !! HELP PLEASE


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

While we are on this topic, any code for a Sylvania 37'' HDTV??? I have done scans and nothing.

Thanks


----------



## solace74 (May 12, 2006)

I used 523 for my Olevia 42".


----------



## melmsrt4 (Jul 17, 2007)

523 did not work on my 242-T. Any other suggestions?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

When you push and hold TV, then enter 523#, does the TV LED blink three times saying the remote accepted it, but still doesn't work the TV? Not all DISH remotes use the same codes, so it matters what remote you are using, and even if you happen to be using a 6.3 UHF Pro, there are older and newer versions of the remote and some will take TV codes that the other version of the "same" remote won't take.

It can be a pain to do a complete scan of all TV codes the remote supports with Up/Down button, but it would get you a code if the remote knows how to power your TV On/Off.


----------



## solace74 (May 12, 2006)

Have you searched the AVS forum for Olevia? That is where I found my code when I first bought my TV.


----------



## Westking (Mar 16, 2008)

Just a point of information. It seems to matter which "library" version is programmed into the remote in question. I have several UHF remotes (same model) and some will accept the "523" code and work with my Olevia and some will not.


----------

